# Doc Martin (English Television Series airing on PBS)



## Alan G (Feb 18, 2014)

Are there any Doc Martin fans hanging out in this forum?

I'm not one for watching TV series at all so it's hard to believe this one got all my attention but it did. Except for "The Fugitive" from the 60's, I believe this is the only other series I have ever watched. Before I started watching it there had already been 4 seasons televised and I was watching the 5th season. I promptly went out and purchased the entire box set after I realized I was hooked on it, watched them all and then still watched the reruns every week on TV. Season 6, supposedly the last season, is suppose to start airing this spring on PBS. I have been wondering if it was already airing in England so if anyone knows give a shout-out!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 18, 2014)

It finished here last autumn ; funnily enough I never really got into it.

Allegedly; season 6 is as good as the others....no mention of any more yet.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 18, 2014)

I like him.  He cracks me up.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 18, 2014)

Lugubrious is the word that comes to mind......I think!


----------



## Alan G (Feb 18, 2014)

Given the fact that he is portrayed as a superb physician, I think the fact that he is completely devoid of any bedside manner is quite a unique combination. And at least to date I have never run across a doctor who would look his patient straight in the eyes and tell him or her that they were an idiot! In addition, I don't think the man has smiled or laughed since before puberty!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 18, 2014)

_I'm a big fan of Doc Martin, first of all i love the scenery where it's shot but the Doc himself is such a grumpy B he has a shocking bedside manner, that along with the bumbling policeman who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag it's a great show. They are showing repeats here at the moment._:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 18, 2014)

I enjoy quirky shows like this one. And the views of "Port Wenn".
We missed Cornwall when we visited the UK and I think it would be the reason I would like a return visit.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 18, 2014)

The latest season is running here, 2 or 3 eps in on the ABC Saty nights plus the repeats are running on another channel so could get confusing.

Not my type of show by any stretch yet found myself watching it anyway.  No idea why it appeals really, not a damn thing going for it, not my kind of scenery, or characters but...  I wouldn't miss it for quids.:shrug::laugh:


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 18, 2014)

_We know you secretly have the hots for Doc Martin Di _:lofl:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm starting to tire of the main character ..... the others not so much.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 19, 2014)

_One girl i do like is his receptionist, she is a dag_:bowknot:


----------



## Alan G (Feb 19, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _One girl i do like is his receptionist, she is a dag_



I definitely agree with you there! I have actually enjoyed all three of his receptionist. They've all had their little unique quirks....


----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _One girl i do like is his receptionist, she is a dag_:bowknot:



Don't know your "dag" but if you like her it must be good and I agree.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 19, 2014)

_I suppose it could mean funny, quirky TG_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Dag* is an Australian and New Zealand slang term. In Australia, it is often used as an affectionate insult[SUP][1][/SUP]  for someone who is, or is perceived to be, unfashionable, lacking  self-consciousness about their appearance and/or with poor social skills  yet affable and amusing. In New Zealand, it is used to describe an  amusing, quirky and likeable person (as in, "He's a bit of a dag") and  is non-pejorative. The term was more widely used in the 70s due to the  popular New Zealand comedy of 'Fred Dagg'.
 Differentiated from _bogan_ [SUP][2][/SUP] where accents are presumed to indicate working class or uneducated origins, _dag_ refers to being unfashionable, eccentric and fool-like[SUP][3][/SUP] and, hence, has no necessary ties with social class or educational background.
 The literal meaning is a dung-caked lock of wool around the hindquarters of a sheep - an abbreviation of "daglock"


----------



## Amethyst1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have watched all the episodes, I think, but by now I tire of it.
My favorite character,  cute Pauline the receptionist (Katherine Parkinson) is off the show
and to me she was worth watching it just to see her. Mrs. Tishell was also very good.
The policeman is a bad actor and does not act like a cop at all. I watch it only because nothing else is on now.
Yes, the sixth series airs in the midwest (U.S.) at least. I don't understand why the show is an international hit!


----------



## Gael (Feb 25, 2014)

I fell in love with the location of this show even more then the actual storylines. Wanted to take a trip there, even looked in to real estate. But Port Isaac has become tourist burdened due the success of the show.

The new season has aired here in the UK and is their 7th:
http://www.locatetv.com/tv/doc-martin


----------

